# Carolina Panthers Offseason Thread



## Diable

Lots of things on the agenda. Chances are that we are going either cut Deangelo Williams or at least do his deal over in some huge way. The guy has been around for 12 years and done a hell of a lot for the franchise, but that and the fact that everyone adores him is not going to count for much against his cap number. Fozzy Whitacre is a Free agent, but we're going to keep him so long as no one throws a mint at him I'd think

Whether or not Cam gets a big deal is in the air. In my opinion it's likely that he is going to try to play his way into the 120 million dollar deal. We are going to have some money to spend, but we are also going to have significant needs. I rather doubt that we keep Greg Hardy, but I have nothing against it if we do. Not having him really hurt our defense terribly this year and some way we need to replace what he gave us.

The greatest need is going to be a top shelf OT to replace Byron Bell. Bell is a FA and he's a bum as a LT. He doesn't have to go, but he can not play Left Tackle. He'd probably make a good enough guard. We obviously aren't going to pay him like he doesn't suck. The truth is that we need improvement on the entire offensive line aside from Kalil.

After that the need is going to be for speed in the receiving corps. Benjamin is not going to ever be able to stretch the defense. Philly Brown is okay at that, but we need another deep threat. We need depth and speed in the defensive backfield too. Boston and Beniwerke are for real, but you need more than that.

If we could fix the Offensive Line and strengthen the defensive backfield I would feel okay about our chances.


----------



## Diable

Our Free agents per ESPN, basically it's Blackburn, the Kraken, Dwan Edwards and a bunch of Offensive linemen no one would miss if they turned up a milk carton
*Unrestricted* 

Joe Webb, QB 
Ed Dickson, TE 
Byron Bell, OT 
Fernando Velasco, OL 
Garry Williams, OL 
Kevin Matthews, OL 
Greg Hardy, DE 
Dwan Edwards, DT 
Colin Cole, DT 
Chase Blackburn, LB 
James Dockery, CB 

*Restricted* 
Chris Scott, OL


----------



## Diable

Panthers reshuffled the coaching staff. Looks like we're hiring a new Special teams coach from inside the staff. I'd like to see us go out and get someone who has done the job well. We probably had the worst special teams in the NFL last year. We used Berson to return punts when the guy is barely an NFL player and hardly ever does anything positive in the return game. His only job is to not **** it up and he can hardly manage that.


----------



## Wiz

Giving Cam a big contract is dangerous considering how inconsistent he is. Could turn out to be a Cutler situation if he can't rebound with a consistent year.


----------



## Porn Player

Wiz said:


> Giving Cam a big contract is dangerous considering how inconsistent he is. Could turn out to be a Cutler situation if he can't rebound with a consistent year.


Excuse me?


----------



## Wiz

Porn Player said:


> Excuse me?


Haha I don't necessarily mean to the same extent as Cutler, but the same problem. Overpaying a QB that is up and down.


----------



## Diable




----------



## Diable

Thomas Davis is awesome too


----------



## Porn Player

Wiz said:


> Haha I don't necessarily mean to the same extent as Cutler, but the same problem. Overpaying a QB that is up and down.


If we could protect Cam, he can get it done. 

We have no choice but to pay him either, he's a franchise QB, you don't just walk away from that.


----------



## ATLien

It kills me when people say you shouldn't pay the QB unless he's elite. You'll be looking for a damn QB forever, not exactly growing on trees


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Carolina Panthers sign veteran CB Chris Houston*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000497091/article/panthers-sign-veteran-cb-chris-houston


----------



## ominkilala4

Wiz said:


> Giving Cam a big contract is dangerous considering how inconsistent he is. Could turn out to be a Cutler situation if he can't rebound with a consistent year. Omegle


Yes, I also think same.


----------

